# Could I be dealing with a prego baby?



## Zyphlat (Dec 28, 2014)

On Valentine's Day DH and I were in a local pet shop when I noticed what looked like a mouse in the rat tank. This place sells feeders and pets. I've seen boys and girls in both the feeder and pet tanks many times and both genders together more than a few times. Anyway, I went over to the tank and what looked like a mouse was actually a tiny rat girl. I picked her up and she immediately snuggled into my hands. There were 2 boys in the tank with her. One was twice her size and one was almost 4 times her size. I took her over to DH and by that point she was bruxing in my hands. I paid the $6 and brought her home.
She was 35 grams that night. She is now 60 grams (25gram gain in 6 days). I estimate her age when I got her at between 3 and 4 weeks based on her weight and size. I know they can get pregnant at 4-5 weeks. Should she have gained this much weight this fast? I'm very worried about the possibility of her being pregnant this young. My initial concern upon bringing her home was her failing to thrive, having been separated from mom way too young. That's why I've been weighing her daily. Is there cause for concern here or am I being paranoid over nothing? Thanks!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

That honestly sounds like a normal growth rate for a rat that age. I did a little digging and found some research articles that documents growth and what you've described seems pretty standard. If you got her at 3-4 weeks, it's pretty unlikely that she'd be pregnant. If she'd stayed in that tank for another couple of weeks that'd be a different story >.< Do you have her on an increased protein and fat diet? I'm sure whatever you're feeding her at home is probably 100x better than what she got at the store, so that could also be a factor in quick weight gain.

Here's a chart. I know it's for lab lines, but the Sprague Dawley's aren't altered in any way that would affect weight gain, so it should be a decent reference. 
http://www.arc.wa.gov.au/?page_id=125


----------



## Zyphlat (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you. I hoped that was the case. I didn't really think it was possible for her to be pregnant at that age, but it freaked me out when I saw she'd almost doubled in weight. She's such a sweetheart and I was very worried for her.


----------



## Zyphlat (Dec 28, 2014)

She's on the same food as my others, it might be higher protein than she was on, but I don't know. It's an off brand food, but had the same protein, fat, etc content as Oxbow Young Rat (I think that's what it's called) and the ingredients are almost the same.


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

This isn't related to what you were posting, but can you please tell me what the food is that you are feeding her? I want to get my babies something similar to the Oxbow food. I know it's best, but SO expensive!


----------

